# can i egg share?



## glasgowgirl (Mar 7, 2006)

hi ladies 

i was wondering if u could offer me any advice i live in Scotland and I'm having 2 funded cycles 

i have had a bfn on my first cycle 

i was wondering if i could egg share given that when i first started d regs they found a cyst on each ovary and advised i cancelled as they thought i had endo and would have to have the cysts removed before trying as they didn't think i would respond but i got 12 eggs from 11 follies which they thought was good now they say i can start my next cycle i was wondering if this would effect me egg sharing in the future having the cysts and possible endo ?

thanks Isabel x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Isabel, 

I dunno about the cysts hun. All you can do is contact our closest Egg share clinic to scotland and ask them which is Cromwell IVF/Fertility Clinic in Darlington. I live in the highlands. Scotland do not do an egg share scheme.

send them and email and ask them...here is the website and you can contact them from there.

http://www.cromwellivfcentres.com/Darlington/index_darlington.htm

You have to be under the age of 35 to egg share with an FSH level below 10

Hope this helps

Vicki x


----------

